# Drakensang Online



## Vermil (20. Mai 2012)

SPIELTIPP:

http://www.drakensang.de/

Ein Rollenspiel das man im Browser spielen kann kein großartiger Download nur Java.
Vom Aufbau her erinnert es ein bisschen an Diablo 3.
Ist Recht lustig und Gratis.

Wer mich Adden will Ich heise Vermul atm lvl 20 Waldläufer die max. Stufe ist 40.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Calvin (Vermil)


----------

